# Black library collection



## Lima6 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all, unfortunately have to get rid of my collection, includes pretty much every book released from First and Only up to about a year ago (no HH though). Very loathe to sell but must due to space!!!

Looking for £100 for over one hundred and twenty books, including a handful of hardbacks. All in perfectly readable condition, most v good and some immaculate. 

Local pickup I'm afraid due to weight, but willing at a push to discuss courier at buyers expense. 

Any more info just let me know!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Telling us where you live might be useful.


----------



## Lima6 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep that would help eh! 

Elgin, Moray, Scotland.

Able to travel within 50miles to drop off for small fee.
And possibly driving south to Manchester in a few weeks.


Cheers


----------

